# Sec Vite Top Coat?



## AmandaM (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello ladies... For sometime I've used Sec Vite Top Coat and for the last few times I have used it I've noticed that my polish has pulled away from the free edge just within a day of application with no chips just a clean pull line.  Has anyone else had this happen when using Sec Vite?  I know that my polish is of good quality being the last 2 times I've applied I have used Essie and Julep..  but the same thing has happened both time..  is it possible that I need to replace my top coat?   I also use Out The Door and this never happens when using it so I pretty much know that it's the top coat and not the polish..  what would you guys recommend me to do...  Replace the Sec Vite or is this something that normally happens when using it and should I just move on and not replace?  Thanks to all those that reply...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 22, 2013)

It did that every time for me. When I first used Seche Vite, I thought it was the greatest top coat ever. I had never used a quick-dry top coat before. Seche Vite does shrink after it dries. I bought the Orly In-A-Snap top coat and I like it better. It doesn't shrink, it keeps my polish from chipping about as well as Seche Vite, and it doesn't smell as bad. I accidentally used Seche Vite as a base coat once and the polish came off every nail by the end of the day, just peeled off each nail in one big piece like a fish scale, and that was not fun. I will probably buy the Orly top coat again.


----------



## AmandaM (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It did that every time for me. When I first used Seche Vite, I thought it was the greatest top coat ever. I had never used a quick-dry top coat before. Seche Vite does shrink after it dries. I bought the Orly In-A-Snap top coat and I like it better. It doesn't shrink, it keeps my polish from chipping about as well as Seche Vite, and it doesn't smell as bad. I accidentally used Seche Vite as a base coat once and the polish came off every nail by the end of the day, just peeled off each nail in one big piece like a fish scale, and that was not fun. I will probably buy the Orly top coat again.

Thanks peridotcricket!!  I'm glad that this hasn't just happened to me and that there are others that can relate..  I think I'm just going to stick to Out The Door and try some other top coats as well...  cause I'm just not into a top coat that is going to make my nails look as if I polished them days ago when in fact it's just been hours...


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 22, 2013)

I use Sally Hansen Insta-dry top coat in the red bottle. LOVE it, no shrinkage, and every other week I work at a window taking payments and my nails last almost a full week even with all the abuse of digging to make change. I am not easy on my nails at all, and they look perfect for days!! It's my HG top coat.


----------



## SammyP (Sep 23, 2013)

I also love the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri.  I use the clear polish as a top coat.  It is shinier than the Seche and is much less expensive.  I usually get asked if I have on gel polish when I use it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 27, 2013)

I've found that if you make sure to wrap the tips, there is no shrinkage with Seche Vite. I used to use Sally Hansen Insta-Dri, but then became a SV convert because the SH doesn't dry as fast and doesn't keep polish chip free nearly as long.


----------



## shmexels (Sep 28, 2013)

> I've found that if you make sure to wrap the tips, there is no shrinkage with Seche Vite. I used to use Sally Hansen Insta-Dri, but then became a SV convert because the SH doesn't dry as fast and doesn't keep polish chip free nearly as long.


 What do you mean by "wrap the tips?"


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shmexels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What do you mean by "wrap the tips?"

Go around the free edge of your nail with the polish.


----------

